# Happy Things



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

Well, there's been a lot of sad news in this forum lately - maybe we should post our encouraging news.

I'm in my 6th week now and hopeful. Time is dragging! I've no morning sickness yet, but my breasts are oh so sore and leaking colostrum the past two days. I will take that as an encouraging sign. The ole girls still know just what to do after 10 total yrs of nursing LOL.

Today after my usual early am run, I went into the weight room at our Y. A friend saw me ( I was wearing tights) and grabbed her belly and said, "Hey, what's this?" I was mortified. We haven't told anyone yet - I can't possibly look pregnant. So I'm carrying a few extra pounds - lol. My running has felt terrible these last 10 days - completely out of breath - but hey, I'm out there.

Take each day as it comes - we're participating in the miracle of being pregnant.

Mossback
Mom of 3 ages 12, 9 and 6
1 vanished twin, 3 miscarriages - the most recent in Sept.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

good idea mossback!

here's my encouraging news : last night I had a third dream of a baby girl, as with the other dreams, it was not my baby but I was taking care of her. This time she had a huge dirty nappy, you know the kind that splurts everywhere, even right up their back? This is the baby dream of a seasoned parent!! realistic

I am leaking colostrum too! and must say that in my last pregnancy I had burst out of my trousers by 7 weeks... but I'm pretty droopy and floppy and well-stretched to start with


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

I read your other note in another thread and I just wish to say that I feel you are an incredible woman! Very strong, full of life and love. These thoughts came to me when I read the other post and I just wanted you to know that you have inspired me.

I have been low and not on the boards and just "putting one foot in front of the other" and this past Wednesday am just pushed me out of my blues.

Thank you for writing about your life and sharing your incredible courage with us all.

blessings,
Beth


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

It was awhile before people noticed I was pregnant but dont feel bad..I am still at my pregnancy weight..LOL!!

Congratulations!! I will be praying for you and your babe.









OOOhhh emmaline!! Three dreams now?? Maybe you are going to be seeing that baby girl soon.







I have a lot of dreams too and if it is close to me in my dreams it usually isn't about me but if it is just kind of there but not really related to me in my dream then it is about me or my family. Does that make sense at all???


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

well if it makes sense to you!!

I have often dreamed baby girls, and usually they are someone else's

before ds2 was born I dreamed twin girls but they were a friend's children ( I knew it even in the dream)

secretly I would love to have a girl, I'm from a very male-dominated family (not dominating males, just a lot of them) and have often longed for more female presence...

and I posted about ds's "invisible sister" - she's still here!!


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

Gee Lamplighter, I uh . . . . don't know what to say. Thanks for the compliment. Am I getting closer to that "crone" stage of life that I am now inspiring others? Yikes!









Emmaline - aren't baby dreams fun. I , unfortunately, had a bleeding dream last night, but had the gags pretty badly today so that made me feel better. My 12-yo son made lunch for me when I was lying on the floor feeling gross- he heated up tomato soup and toasted a bagel. How sweet!

Anybody's waistbands getting tight? ANybody's husbands turned into horndogs since the pregnancy news? What used to be 2x a week is now about every night - For crying out loud - I need some rest!!!!!!!! LOL.

Anyone here working out while pregnant? Or anyone avoiding it due to history of mc?

Please keep me posted with your daily symptoms - I love to live vicariously through other people.
Mossback


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

tight waistband - yes! last night I was getting "dressed up "for work (teaching an antenatal class!!) and couldn't do up any of my "respectable" work trousers... at 7 weeks?? my boss did give my "comfortable" pants an odd look when I got there... she is a very experienced midwife... I think my secret may be out

mossback have you told your other kids yet? as I was chucking in the sink this morning I was glad my 11 yo ds was still asleep as I'm not quite ready to share the news yet (ds aged 5 heard all and was oblivious, just had to wait a bit longer for his toast and honey). older ds is a great worrier, a very sensitive soul, and I know I have to tell him soon but my courage fails me. Your ds is clearly a darling. Sorry to hear about your bleeding dream...

sex??? not on the agenda at all, at least till next trimester

I'm keeping up my usual power walks but will have to change my fitball class for something more specific - can't lie over the ball at all

other symptoms.... urgent desire for vegemite on toast (sorry if this makes you gag)


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

ha ha - your respectable work trousers are no longer cutting it - hehe.

I have not told my kids and probably won't, until it becomes unavoidably apparent, or until Christmas. However, I'm not good at keeping secrets either, so maybe we won't last that long.

I know that vegemite is an Austrailian favorite, but I don't for the life of me know what it is. And why can't we buy it here? I like to try new things. I'm guessing it's of plant origin - like tofu maybe?

Sitting here with my jeans unbuttoned,
Mossback


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

Forgot to say that I'm a runner. My usual routine is 6 miles, 3x a week, then a little weightlifting and I try to swim one day a week. The last couple weeks my runs have really stunk, but on Monday I did make the 6 miles with only 1 pee break. My running friends will be the first to suspect something the first time I gag alongside the road. This hasn't happened yet.

I forsee exchanging running for power walks, keeping up the weights and increasing the swimming. I'm 5/4 and 150 lbs, don't want to gain 50 with this little one.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

more power to you for running at all mossback, I am not made for such activity, but will certainly be watching my weight this time (at about 170 lb already, if my conversion from kilograms is correct)

my concern about not telling my 11yo is that if I lose this one there will be stuff going on that he picks up but can't make sense of

with my last m/c it was very hard to talk to dh and others who were being supportive because ds didn't know, I was trying to protect him, and it made me feel dishonest and crazy

but he's only 11 and it also feels weird to 'burden" him with reproductive drama

anyway, if he catches me upchucking the game will be up

btw vegemite is an evil looking dark sludgy spread made mostly from brewers yeast and salt, full of B vitamins, you have to be born to it I think


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

I am in awe MossBack! I usually walk 4 miles a day, in two hits of 2 miles each. I read some study they did once where they discovered that people doing an hour a day or 3 lots of 20 mins gained the same benefits. With a toddler who hates strollers, 25 or so mins at a time is usually the most she will tolerate. I used to go to the gym & pump iron heaps but that got increasingly difficult with her too. The reason I am so in awe is I tried to walk the mile to my oldest dd's house to see her the other day & got all hot & had palpitations & almost passed out. dh is not keen on me exercising whilst pregnant in case anything happens. These days I feel to sick too manage it anyways. My toddler has this ability to simply refuse to stay in the stroller at any given time & starts screaming blue murder so I let her out. I have this nightmare of being about to chuck up, stuck a good half hours toddle away from home & bumping into some nosey person who is the last person I want to get suss about what really is going on kwim?

Ha vegemite. I had that one about a week ago too. Vegemite on ryvita to be precise. I've not gone too well with bread at all this time around. The only thing I can consistently eat is live natural yoghurt with fair traded cocoa powder & no sugar. Anything sweet just makes me spew. We won't even go into vegetables.

The other symptom I am getting today is really tingly sensitive nipples. Not helped by the fact that dd#2 is still nursing big time. Feels like she's latching on with her teeth sometimes.

My jeans are OK. The joys of hipsters. Fortunately they were a bit baggy before I got pregnant. But suddenly I have this gut, like it's gotten ready to have the whole baby in there already & all it needs now is to be inflated. Hopefully my butt won't feel the need to inflate too. I want to know how come I am nursing a toddler, growing a baby, I can't keep that much down & I'm still getting bigger???


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

mossback are you still out there?? how are you??


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

Emmaline - Thanks for asking about me! I'm still hanging at 7 weeks and 2 days. Feeling quite sick lately and sleepy too. If I could just put on my jammies and crawl into bed with a book and some tea until this first 12 weeks went away. I feel like hiding out.

Took my dh to the airport this morning for a 5 day business trip. I turned into an emotional baby and blubbered goodbye. But it's nice - 16 years and we still haven't gotten used to being apart. Okay now, everybody say, "Awwwwwwwwww."

And how are you, and how is everybody else?

Mossback


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

glad to hear you're OK mossback, even with absent dh









I LOVE to hibernate, when able - how do mums get to hibernate?
send the family camping with dad, or football season is good too - males disappear for hours at a time to something they find enthralling, even with the kids

I am feeling fairly healthy at 7 weeks 3 days - a good spew before breakfast sees me right till late afternoon when the horror of preparing dinner looms bleccchh

lots of odd belly twinges when I get up from lying down, must have quite a bit of scar tissue from 2 c-births, remembering to brace my lower abs helps a lot

do you think we should do a mass invasion of "July 2003 mamas rollcall" thread one of these days??


----------

